# Wuste European Car Festival 2014 - Las Vegas, NV (Iphone photos)



## Xav!er (Apr 20, 2014)

I was luckily able to attend Wuste this year and loved every bit of it. Coming from a heavy DSM background it was a very nice change of pace to hang out with like minded enthusiasts from another scene. Looking forward to another year of good times!

Link to my Flickr Album. https://flic.kr/s/aHsjYxe29M

Wuste European Car Festival 2014, Day 1! #wustevegas14 #wustevegas #europorn #newfriends #goodtimes by XavierDSM, on Flickr

Wuste European Car Festival 2014, Day 1! #wustevegas14 #wustevegas #europorn #newfriends #goodtimes by XavierDSM, on Flickr


----------



## YNO WGN (May 27, 2005)

Great shots! definitely worth checking out the album!


----------



## jhax (Aug 1, 2008)

Thanks for getting a picture of my car man (Gold 86 Golf Diesel MK2) I have been searching for it for a while. Any chance you were the one taking rolling shots on the way to the dam?


----------



## Xav!er (Apr 20, 2014)

YNO WGN said:


> Great shots! definitely worth checking out the album!


Thanks! Although shooting with my phone all weekend certainly made me miss my DSLR, haha.



jhax said:


> Thanks for getting a picture of my car man (Gold 86 Golf Diesel MK2) I have been searching for it for a while. Any chance you were the one taking rolling shots on the way to the dam?


Youre welcome! I wish I would have been able to snap rolling shots, I went to the Dam with no co-pilot though.


----------



## jhax (Aug 1, 2008)

That's cool. I was swapping out my dash speakers while driving so I know how you feel.

Sent from my DROID SPYDER using Tapatalk


----------

